# Pier fishing in orlando, fl.?



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

I will be in Orlando,FL April 26-May 1. I would love to go pier fishing. What will be bitting this time of the year? What piers would anyone suggest I try? :beer:


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

*hey*

go to daytona beach or go out on the east coast, there are no piers in orlando.

gasman


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Yes you will have to go 50plus miles east*

Unless there is a really high Tide


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Daytona should be experiencing some good surf/pier fishing around that time, or there is a lot of good bass fishing in the surrounding Orl areas.


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Only 2 Piers in Daytona Area*

Daytona Pier and Datona Shores Sunglow pier. There is also the Ponce Inlet Jetty which will provide more action and a better varity of fish. 

You can rule out the Flagler Pier, it was closed down this afternoon for an undertimined amount of time. 

I am not familier with any of the piers in the Cocoa, Melbourne areas. Either way, you have an hours drive to get to a pier.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The Cocoa Beach pier is ok. It's more of a tourist pier than anything else although it does have a bar on the end and sometimes you can catch a decent fish from it. If you don't mind driving a little bit further, the Skyway Pier in St. Pete should really be going off right about then.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. Think I will try the Ponce Inlet Jetty...something about the phrase "VARIETY OF FISH" that instantly catches my attention!! Does this pier have a web site?


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

What are they doing to the Flagler Pier?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Flagler Pier is shut down as it's falling down.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*We should start a Petition*



BentHook said:


> Flagler Pier is shut down as it's falling down.


I think it should fall under Obama's infrastructure plan.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Jigmaster said:


> I think it should fall under Obama's infrastructure plan.


i don't know why its falling now, after spending 8 years under W's infrastructure plan it should be in great shape.....


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

qcangler said:


> Thanks for the replys. Think I will try the Ponce Inlet Jetty...something about the phrase "VARIETY OF FISH" that instantly catches my attention!! Does this pier have a web site?


Its not a pier. Its a rock jetty. You can access it by driving on the beach from the south side of the jetty(I think its $3 or $4 to do this). Make sure you get your non-resident Florida fishing liscense. Lots of authorities running around down there on the beach. Im pretty sure you can access it from closer to the jetty itself by going into the park up by the jetty. It still costs a few bucks though. Maybe one of the locals on this site might be able to give you more insight on how to get there. Ive only driven on the beach to it!


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks. I had no clue!


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is a quick tip for locating some good fishing locations. Use Google Earth. You can zoom in well enough to locate some spots not visable from roads and such. Good for getting an idea on other topicgraphical aspects as well. 

I also use a lot of plotter charts loaded into my GPS unit. But that is for the boat. They give a good general idea when to pay attention to your sonars.


----------

